# Any thoughts on these foods?



## Andarras (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi guys,

I recently had really bad diarrhea, and it was more of a yellow shade. Two trips when I got to work and then nothing until the mid afternoon and again 2 trips. Then 2 or 3 trips the next morning and assuming I will be due a fourth trip this afternoon. Not normal for me to have diarrhea with 6+ hours between trips. Assuming my body is still in reaction mode perhaps.

Friday night just before bed I had 6 pieces of pizza with feta, cheese and steak. Saturday I had half a curry-wurst (German curried sausage), a corn dog (crumbed sausage) and a quarter of a veggie burger with some chips, plus 2 alcoholic ciders. I started getting a cramped stomach shortly after which hung around until later that night but with much lesser severity. No gut issues Sunday, had a packet of chicken flavoured potato chips about 6pm.

I noticed today's morning bowel movements, while being diarrhea the first one sunk the second didn't. And yesterday afternoon I noticed 1 or pieces of chips that hadn't digested. Previously I noticed that chips from a particular take-away shop had the same result but at a much more higher level.

I'm thinking the amount of fat I consumed could be part of the issue, so I'm now starting a 'Health Rules'. Essentially banning foods from my diet that occurred prior to a bad reaction. So no pizza, sausages, hot dogs, potato chips.

Thoughts and advice?

Thanks all!


----------



## Rosequartz (Apr 11, 2019)

I think you'd need an iron stomach to tolerate all of those foods (!) and would definitely recommend restricting them from your diet after experiencing those symptoms. Enjoy those foods in moderation while eating a healthy diet and you may be able to tolerate them better.


----------



## Dennis23 (Aug 13, 2020)

Flavored chicken is my favorite food after doing exercise in gym. Its enrich with proteins and helps in building muscles. I often rely on natural foods to maintain my health.


----------



## Bob6419 (12 mo ago)

My favorite food is mutton and it also help to me to build my muscles and stay healthy.


----------

